# Google- Sucampo Gets Marketing OK for Amitiza in Switzerland - Trading Markets (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Sucampo Gets Marketing OK for Amitiza in Switzerland**Trading Markets (press release)*This decision by Swissmedic marks a milestone in Sucampo's global development and commercialization plan of lubiprostone for CIC, *IBS*-C and other *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

